# 15/16 NHL thread



## The Accountant (Nov 20, 2015)

So. I know there are a few people here who follow hockey and I believe an updated thread is overdue. 

Looks likely you Minnesota Wild fans will be seeing Travis Hamonic. Sad to see him go from the Islanders, especially since he is one of our top 3 D'men. However it seems he requested a trade prior to the season to be closer to home for family reasons. I believe he deserves the accommodation. Question is what will The Wild deliver to the Islanders if they're interested in a trade.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 21, 2015)

My bloody Avs are doing my head in.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Penguins are struggling but I believe the lines will gel soon.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 22, 2015)

Crosby is having a bit of a shitter of a year. Duchene was too, snapped out of it now. Still, I think the problem is our coaching.


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 23, 2015)

Fucking Isles can't beat Canadiens. Islanders are very hit or miss so far this season. One thing Penguin and Isle fans can agree with is hoping the Rangers go on a long losing streak. 

At least you Pen fans don't have to listen to Ranger fans all the time. :wall:


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 24, 2015)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Hockey players, for whatever reason, make excellent writers.  Here is the latest piece by HOFer Bryan Trottier.

Letter to My Younger Self | By Bryan Trottier


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 25, 2015)

What are everyone's thoughts on the new format for  all-Star game?  Specifically the three on three format  with the $1 million purse.  I initially just liked it as gimmicky, but as I think about it at least they are doing something to make the game more exciting.

Report: NHL ASG Moving to 3-on-3 Tourney Format


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 25, 2015)

The million purse seems a bit of overkill considering the amount of the money the guys who are likely to win it earn already. I hope it goes to charity. 

It's all a big gimmick, like you said, but it's the ASG- that's the whole point. I used to like the North America vs The World games.


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 25, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again: Hockey players, for whatever reason, make excellent writers.  Here is the latest piece by HOFer Bryan Trottier.
> 
> Letter to My Younger Self | By Bryan Trottier



That's a great article, read it the other day. 

I give a lot of credit to his old man for Trott's success.. the man did right by his son by going and clearing off the pond all the time, good shit... good on him. I would think its a safe assumption that if you ask any elite level player in a sport at the Pro, College, hell... even High-school level. They all have older family members or friends that help them get to their potential. 




Ooh-Rah said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on the new format for  all-Star game?  Specifically the three on three format  with the $1 million purse.  I initially just liked it as gimmicky, but as I think about it at least they are doing something to make the game more exciting.
> 
> Report: NHL ASG Moving to 3-on-3 Tourney Format



I love the new 3 vs 3 overtime rules.. so with that said I am in favor of the new Allstar game format. I like the way they set up how each team is a conference. Allows the league to send a few more players to the Allstar scene most likely too, especially goalies.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 25, 2015)

I think it's time I shop around the Midwest and earn some live NHL experiences.  The Red Wings were the team I always remembered from SportsCenter as a kid and that's the team that seems to pop in my mind when I think of the NHL, along with the Blackhawks, and seeing as I was just informed the Blackhawks are also one of NHL's oldest teams (and that I'll take any excuse to take a mini vacation in Chicago) that would be second.  Also seeing as for some reason I've never been to St. Paul and would love to visit I could kill two birds with one stone by checking out a Wild game, I think I've been convinced I won't be disappointed.  Sounds like a good thing to do during that crappy stretch between the end of the NFL season and Spring Training.


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 25, 2015)

@BuckysBadger24 which of the three is closest to you geographically?


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm on the north side of Milwaukee so easily Chicago.  From here I think St. Paul would be next closest over Detroit but I'm not certain off the top of my head.


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 25, 2015)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> I'm on the north side of Milwaukee so easily Chicago.  From here I think St. Paul would be next closest over Detroit but I'm not certain off the top of my head.



Definitely go with Blackhawks... You may get called a bandwagon fan due to their recent success.. its the most common NHL fan insult. Just ignore it. They are close to you.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 25, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> Definitely go with Blackhawks... You may get called a bandwagon fan due to their recent success.. its the most common NHL fan insult. Just ignore it. They are close to you.



I'm a lifelong Packers, Brewers, and to an extent Bucks fan so getting shot from Chicago games is nothing new ha.

Realistically, being it's proximity to me, that would in the end probably be the choice.  However ideally I'll happily explore all three, if not this year then in the near future.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 25, 2015)

And by "shot" I mean shit, and by "games" I mean fans.  Sorry had to unfuck that mess.


----------



## The Accountant (Dec 3, 2015)

Anyone watch the Isle vs Ranger games last night?! Great game, team I root for came out with two points but it could of went either way.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 9, 2015)

Pens/Avs about to start. Hard one to call.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm not a huge hockey fan, but I'm liking how well the Stars are doing so far


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 10, 2015)

Pens Avs game has been a bloody good watch so far.


----------



## The Accountant (Dec 10, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Pens Avs game has been a bloody good watch so far.



Didn't get to watch unfortunately, was working. You are a fan of both teams correct?


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 10, 2015)

Hell no! Just the Avs. Our D sucked again but I enjoyed the first two periods.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 10, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Hell no! Just the Avs. Our D sucked again but I enjoyed the first two periods.



Go Pens!


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 10, 2015)

What's up with Crosby, @Viper1 ? He's playing like a chump.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 10, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> What's up with Crosby, @Viper1 ? He's playing like a chump.



I assess it is wear and tear based on playing so long.  Same happened to Lemieux, one of the reasons they brought on Bryan Trottier to the Pens in the 90's.  Fill the gap, next man up when the Captain suffered injury, leadership in the room, etc. I also assess the Pens will keep ramping up into the playoffs and win the Cup this year.


----------



## The Accountant (Dec 10, 2015)

@Viper1 The Pens will have to get past a lot of tough teams in the Met, and East in general before even getting to the finals. The Metropolitan division has become very tough. The Pens are the Pens though, a tough team to play.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 10, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> @Viper1 The Pens will have to get past a lot of tough teams in the Met, and East in general before even getting to the finals. The Metropolitan division has become very tough. The Pens are the Pens though, a tough team to play.


 
Like many Pittsburgh teams, starting at the bottom and working their way to the championship is not uncommon.  The last Pens Cup in '09, they fired Michel Therrien because they were in danger of missing the playoffs.  They made a run to get back in contention, played tough series vs the Flyers, Capitals, swept the 'Canes, and then 7-games against Detroit.  They seem to be at their best when conditions are at their worst sometimes.  Steelers are the same.


----------



## The Accountant (Dec 10, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> Like many Pittsburgh teams, starting at the bottom and working their way to the championship is not uncommon.  The last Pens Cup in '09, they fired Michel Therrien because they were in danger of missing the playoffs.  They made a run to get back in contention, played tough series vs the Flyers, Capitals, swept the 'Canes, and then 7-games against Detroit.  They seem to be at their best when conditions are at their worst sometimes.  Steelers are the same.



Last year I truly thought the Pens were going to upset the Rangers in the first round... as an Islander fan I really wish that happened. Seems the Rangers are starting to hit a rough patch in their season with the outcome of games. They were outplayed a bunch of games earlier on but managed to get away with wins, now it seems its catching up on them.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 15, 2015)

Take that, Hawks! 

Patrick Kane crying at the end. What a big girl's blouse.


----------



## TH15 (Dec 16, 2015)

Patrick Kane is a bitch.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 16, 2015)

He's a great player but that face screams "punch me hard" to me. 

I don't know if you saw it but Andrew Shaw put a fucking dirty hit on Beauchemin. It should have been a suspension, at the least a game misconduct. Fucking terrible.


----------



## TH15 (Dec 17, 2015)

I agree, he's one of the most talented players in the league but there's something about him that makes me hate his soul. I fucking hate Marian Hossa, too. He came to Detroit and basically was non-existent the entire time he was here, and since he left he's been playing well. The only Blackhawk I like is Jonathan Toews.

I saw the replay of the hit you're referring to  on YouTube. It's ridiculous. Between hits like that and the knee-to-knee hits, there's hardly any respect among players anymore. That's why I think fighting needs to be in the game. I think a lot of these guys would think twice if they knew a Bob Probert-type player was going to beat the shit out of them when they play dirty.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 29, 2015)

This thread slipped to page 2 and we can't be having that, so I give you this from last night:







Quality win by the Wild.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 30, 2015)

Unfortunately I missed the end of the Blues-Preds game - stepped out when it was 3-1 with 6 minutes or so.  Ended 4-3 (Blues)... dayum.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 13, 2016)

Bye bye, Mr. Yeo.

Coach Yeo fired by Wild amid eight-game skid

I NEVER wanted him - good riddance.    All that talent, what a fucking waste.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Bye bye, Mr. Yeo.
> 
> Coach Yeo fired by Wild amid eight-game skid
> 
> I NEVER wanted him - good riddance.    All that talent, what a fucking waste.


Ouch!


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 16, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Bye bye, Mr. Yeo.
> 
> Coach Yeo fired by Wild amid eight-game skid
> 
> I NEVER wanted him - good riddance.    All that talent, what a fucking waste.


Yeah, he needed to go.  Hopefully the Wild get their act together now.  They do have some decent talent.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 18, 2016)

It concerns me the Wild might get a good coach since they're the main team in Central that really has the Avs' number!

Speaking of coaching. I still can't decide if Roy is a good coach or not. He makes some real head scratching decisions.


----------

